# Tire pressure monitor system - self diagnostic blink codes?



## pdfruth (Jul 14, 2006)

Last week, the low tire pressure warning light came on in my 2005 PF SE, accompanied by a long beep.
Figured that it was just a low tire (cuz it's been getting cold here lately). So I checked all the tire pressures.... 35psi on the dot. Checked with both my digital pressure gauge and my trusty old dial gauge. Both match.

So, it's been a week now, and the warning light is still on solid (note: it's not blinking).
Looking in the service manual, I see that there is a self-diagnostic procedure. Says to "ground the tire pressure warning check terminal". It's the white wire hanging just above the OBD II interface (just ahead of your right knee as you're sitting in the drivers seat).

Anyhow, when I ground the connector, and turn the ignition to the "run" position, the tire pressure warning indicator light begins to blink the following sequence;

- long, short, short, short, short, short (that's 5 shorts)
- long, short, short, short, short, short,short (that's 6 shorts)
- long, short, short, short, short, short,short,short (that's 7 shorts)
- long, short, short, short, short, short,short,short,short (that's 8 shorts)
- extra long
Then it repeats the sequence again, and continues doing so indefinately.

However, I can't find anything in the service manual indicating what the blick codes mean. Stupid manaul doesn't really say anywhere 

Does anyone know what these blink codes mean?

I don't have a CONSULT-II, so I guess I'll have to take it in.


Next quesiton... can I do the ID registration procedure myself? Or do I have to take it in?
I can quite easily do it myself on my 2007 Saturn Aura, using the remote door lock transmitter.


----------



## pdfruth (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, I made an appointment to bring it into my local Nissan dealer yesterday... and wouldn't you know it... on the way to the dealer, the damn warning indicator turned off.
I hate it when that happens. 

So, still don't know why it came on, and refused to turn off for a couple weeks.


I did do a test after that. I released pressure on the front left tire, until it reached 28 psi. Got in and drove a little while. The warning indicator came on, and beeped. I stopped and refilled the tire back up to 35 psi. (had a small air tank with me). Got in a drove for a little while. The indicator turned off again. So, the system is working. Just don't know if I'll ever know why it decided not to work for those couple weeks.


----------

